# Irish Black/Red



## Plainsman53

Does anybody here have any experience with these cattle? Is it hype or maybe something solid there?


----------



## cowfarmer

Do u have any pics??? I don't know what they are but I would like to see then


----------



## Plainsman53

I've just seen them on the internet and pics breeders have sent me. I'm looking for something to make a calf crop more uniform. After selling almost out during the drought I've bought most of my cows one or two at a time at sale barns. I've used Charolais before with good success but just curious about something with a lot of line breeding.


----------



## cowfarmer

I've red on hear about speckle park they say they have low calving weights and good weining weights if u go to cattle raising on here there is a thread on speckle park I have had experience with charlois my grandpa raises great quite cows


----------



## cowfarmer

And I'm sorry to hear about the drought farming a gambling business


----------

